# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid Experiences >  >  How did you realise you were dreaming?

## mylucidworld

This thread is basically the opposite of Stupidest Ways You Missed Becoming Lucid. Instead of explaining how you missed becoming lucid you explain how you became lucid.

How did you realise you were dreaming? What triggered your lucidity?

Last night i was lying in my bed looking forward at my wall (this is a false awakening) when i realised my room is pink.  ::shock::  I then went to move and i had that dream feeling and at that point i become lucid.

----------


## LibLord

last night i got lucid With A Little Help From My Friends.... to be specific, i was dreaming i was on msn and one of them said to me "THIS IS A DREAM! THIS IS A DREAM!"

...and hey, That's What Friends Are For  :tongue2:

----------


## Luminous

I go lucid when something unrealistic happens in my dream. And that happens... all the time. I also sometimes go lucid just from noticing the dream "feeling", that I only know what is like when I'm dreaming. The dream can seem normal and realistic, but if I notice this feeling, then lucidity is triggered.

----------


## mylucidworld

> I go lucid when something unrealistic happens in my dream. And that happens... all the time. I also sometimes go lucid just from noticing the dream "feeling", that I only know what is like when I'm dreaming. The dream can seem normal and realistic, but if I notice this feeling, then lucidity is triggered.



Same here.





> last night i got lucid With A Little Help From My Friends.... to be specific, i was dreaming i was on msn and one of them said to me "THIS IS A DREAM! THIS IS A DREAM!"
> 
> ...and hey, That's What Friends Are For



I don't think you could ask for a better lucidity triger than that. I wish i could get simple triggers like that.  :Sad:

----------


## naikou

I go lucid when something slightly strange happens in a normal situation. i.e: my carpet is the wrong color, my bed is in the wrong position.

On the other hand, being chased by spiders through a museum dedicated to fruit loops doesn't seem to faze me...

----------


## ninja9578

Same with me, usually it's something minor that I notice.  Either that or it's just a feeling that I get.

----------


## FreeOne

one time i had this really long crazy dream and near the end i was holding this paper that my friend wrote.  Then i woke up (or i thought i did)  and i was extremely confused because i was laying in my bed and holding this paper from my dream. Everything felt real.    And i was about decide that this was a dream, when i woke up for real. >.<  took me 5 min during that FA  to just realise that i _might_ be dreaming.

what a waste. This is why i dont get many DILDs as of late.  ::?:

----------


## mylucidworld

Last night i was robbing this old lady (watching knights of prosperity before sleep) and i realised i was dreaming because i know i would never rob anyone.

----------


## mel_noah

Something or someone acting out of character usually triggers me. Like when I dream about a friend or family member acting out of character. Or whenever the scenery isn't quite right. Or something very small is off. 

Yet when I dream about something totally off the wall and bizzare (like vampires or someone trying to eat me) i never seem to get that I'm dreaming. 

It's almost like it takes something small - something relatively non-noticable - to trigger my lucid dreaming. The big things, the totally bizzare and "this could never happen in real life" things never seem to trigger it! weird!

----------


## Blazinby

Hi there,
first post so bare with me.I've had a few lucid dreams,nightmares where I realise I am dreaming and take controll.However my most realistic one was when I was standing with some friends from primary school (about 5-11 years old)and just got the feeeling I was dreaming.I spent the rest of the dream flying and swooping toward the ground whilst singing(perfectly in tune) "Stop Whispering" by Radiohead.....go figure?

----------


## Asymptote

One of my most entertaining triggers is dental: in the dream, one or more of my teeth will loosen and start to fall out, and I go into such a panic (probably because I've never fully recovered from the horrors of having braces), that I refuse to believe that it's real, and BAM! Lucidity.

----------


## raklet

Fear and imminent danger makes me lucid.  Don't know why, but it does.

----------


## kichu

> On the other hand, being chased by spiders through a museum dedicated to fruit loops doesn't seem to faze me...



Ha, haaaaaa......





> One of my most entertaining triggers is dental: in the dream, one or more of my teeth will loosen and start to fall out, and I go into such a panic (probably because I've never fully recovered from the horrors of having braces), that I refuse to believe that it's real, and BAM! Lucidity.



Do you know that dreaming about losing your teeth is a sign of stress?

----------


## blakkin

Two nights ago I got lucid... I can't remember what it was that triggered it, I think I just realized it randomly... however, I didn't become lucid until I was outside of my house in a fairly normal environment, so I see what you mean about minor things triggering lucidity, and that "feeling."

However, what confuses me is that the rest of the dream was ridiculous, and I didn't get lucid till I was at my house... I was in Russia? And i got arrested and i was on a plane and I somehow escaped and go to my house (in california) and I was lucid when I left it. Weird as hell. Awesome dream though.

----------


## FooFightersKid

i was getting stoned in my room with the cast of freaks and geeks, and the guys were all being ass holes so i pretty much hinted at them to leave. as i was helping them get the fuck out, gathering all their stuff and throwing it in a box, i was walking out into the hallway outside my bedroom, and i distinctly remember wearing a large framed pair of glasses. ( i never wear glasses) so as im walking towards the stairs to go down, i look in the mirror on the door across the hall. i see my reflection and i notice although i felt the glasses, they werent on in the reflection. 

that was the best lucid dream i ever had. cause of the stuff i did afterwards and stuff

----------


## Asymptote

> Do you know that dreaming about losing your teeth is a sign of stress?



Really? Well, seeing as I had a whole cluster of those dental dreams towards the beginning of this semester at University, it makes sense.

----------


## Spartiate

I rarely get any help from DC`s, my logic just suddenly kicks in and I realise that what I am doing is impossible.  Also, I`ve taken a habbit of questioning reality, so I often ask myself if I am dreaming in dreams.

----------


## mylucidworld

Ever since i made my "flash of alertness" technique i am realising i am having flashes of alertness in dreams very regularly which is great.

Though alot of times i become suddenly aware i am dreaming but i am either paralysed or i have a high, and drunken feeling combined

----------


## soadfreak2121

The only times I can remember are,
I was in art class and I randomly decided to do a RC, for some reason I didn't think anybody would think it was weird a kid was plugging his nose and breathing in really hard in the middle of class x.x
And of coarse I could and then proceeded to rape the girl sitting next to me :p
Lmao it's great when you realise your lucid, I gotta have more control over that It's like you see a girl and: RAPE

and the other time, first time I was lucid. I had gotten my hair cut the day before and when I looked in the mirror in the dream I still had long hair.
HOMI SHIZ NITS IM FREAKIN DREAMIN MAAAN.
lasted pretty long actually, fore I tried to fly and then I felt like lightning struck me and then I woke up and yeah.

----------


## kichu

> Really? Well, seeing as I had a whole cluster of those dental dreams towards the beginning of this semester at University, it makes sense.



There you go.

----------


## Naturally Lucid

There was a point where I could just 'feel' or 'sense' I was dreaming... It's hard to explain but it just happened... Otherwise it's just something that doesn't seem right - I don't even have to guess, you just get the feel of dreams  :tongue2:

----------


## C-lion

I agree with the above poster about just getting a feeling that you are dreaming. That has happened a couple of times to me lately and neither time did I bother to do a RC...I don't know if that is a good or bad, though.

----------


## mylucidworld

I know what you both mean. You are just walking along and you just suddenly become aware that you are dreaming. (i become lucid most times this way)

----------


## Gez

its weird ive never really used a reality check to find if im dreaming i just sorta...realise.

----------


## luffers

as i was reading this topic i just remembered what it was which made me think it was a dream.

I was at school and asked a teacher what the time was then the little start bar at the bottom of the computer screen popped up and a mouse went to the time...this is where i thought hang in a minute thats not normal did a Rc and hey presto!

----------


## Somnum

> I go lucid when something unrealistic happens in my dream. And that happens... all the time. I also sometimes go lucid just from noticing the dream "feeling", that I only know what is like when I'm dreaming. The dream can seem normal and realistic, but if I notice this feeling, then lucidity is triggered.



Exactly, sometimes a RC fails but ill say "i dont care, i KNOW its a dream"

----------


## wisp

That's how it always has been for me as well. 

It's like "Wait... Dream... POW!". 

Usually something weird is happening, but in my dreams something weird is always happening. 

But i started to do RCs anyway. I want to have LDs often, and i think that might do the trick. Never worked so far... 

I've come up with a new RC. I have the feeling that in my dreams my hands will look normal. So i memorized the fingerprints of my right and left thumbs. I always check my right only though. It's like a ying yang.

----------


## Xinro

Most of the time, I know it's a dream but I don't bother to do anything about it, and then wake up and hit myself for not trying to go lucid.

But the stupidest way?  The first time I went lucid, it was because I was bored in my dream.  Yes, I was bored.  Nothing was happening in the dream, and I got bored of it and decided "Hey, I'm dreaming.  I think I'll try to fly."

----------


## Spoof

Two nights ago I got lucid because I went into a "dream room" in my school, where I could do anything I want.  After like a minute in the dream room I finally realized that I actually was in a dream.

----------


## innerspacecadet

For me, it's often a matter of recognizing something unusual, oftentimes something that's unusual even in dreams - like some weirdo hitting on me, seeing TV shows playing on a window, or running out of money in my checking account.  Or, it can be a common dreamsign that's emotionally charged.  Common neutral signs like classes and fish rarely if ever trigger lucidity, but failing a class or always being late for it might occasionally trigger lucidity, almost every other kind of nightmare has a reasonable chance of it, and public masturbation very often will.

----------


## King K

I remember that my first lucid consisted in many kamikaze planes crashing into my hometown, most of my dreams consist in wars and stuff, and it looked stupid that 2/3 of the kamikazes were heading towards me, so I did a reality check and I realized that I was dreaming, then I just pwn'd the snot out of all the kamikazes... Telekinesis rocks  ::lol::  , I also made some of them explode in the air, it was cool.

----------


## Jansch

In my last one, I found myself walking with a canister of water, bringing it to my grandma which is about an hour of walking and probably even longer with carrying that much weight. Then I thought, this was stupid as she could ask her neighbor if she really needed that water in case her own faucet was broken or something like that. Thus I decided to make a RC and knew it was a dream.

----------


## Shamrox

Lol the funny thing is i just prayed really hard for an LD, and some how when my DILD came along i immidiately knew what was going on! The first time i ever actually realized i was dreaming i was on hiding on a roof in my old neighborhood because some people were chasing me and again i just knew i was dreaming and realized they couldnt hurt me. Last night was my first real LD experience though and it was awesome

----------


## goldentheponygirl

This morning I was having false awakings and when I woke for real I told myself I would not get out of bed, so if I experienced getting up to get water or anything that I would know I was dreaming.  It worked.

----------


## Sticktator

I can't remember. I think it was a random RC, I don't know though. Plugging your nose is so weird.

----------


## gego

I use reality checks to see if Im dreaming or not.

So far whats worked is checking my hands and looking at clocks. Reading signs twice also works.

----------


## mylucidworld

This morning i realised i was dreaming when i was in a house in my old street for no reason at all. I just decided that i was dreaming, but i was not 100&#37; sure so i counted my fingers and i had 6 fingers on each hand so that was the confirmation i needed.

I was amazed i was dreaming because the dream felt so real.

----------


## mikestankus

What Do Driving Dreams Mean?
I Have Lots.

Dreammoods.com Says "im On My Journey Through Life"
And To That I Say, No Shit!
But Specifically, What Do Lots Of Driving Dreams Mean?

----------


## Serith

I notice I'm dreaming for two main reasons.  First, memory and logical ability start out very inactive in earlier dreams, and slowly rise in activity.  When they reach a certain level of activity, I simply remember that I'm dreaming.  The second thing that causes me to become lucid frequently is terror or anxiety, which often causes me to become lucid so I can best deal with it.  Although I have had times when definite things (usually reality checks) cause me to notice I'm dreaming, this has been happening with decreasing frequency, to the point where I can't really remember the last time they made me realize I was dreaming.

----------


## mylucidworld

> I notice I'm dreaming for two main reasons.  First, memory and logical ability start out very inactive in earlier dreams, and slowly rise in activity.  When they reach a certain level of activity, I simply remember that I'm dreaming.  The second thing that causes me to become lucid frequently is terror or anxiety, which often causes me to become lucid so I can best deal with it.  Although I have had times when definite things (usually reality checks) cause me to notice I'm dreaming, this has been happening with decreasing frequency, to the point where I can't really remember the last time they made me realize I was dreaming.



Before reality checks used to make me lucid frequently but now about 8 out of 10 times i become lucid for no reason. I sometimes use a reality check to confirm that i am dreaming.

----------


## mylucidworld

Last night i was in my bedroom watching t.v and there were 2 women talking about lucid dreaming which triggered my lucidity.

----------


## hankwheels

I got lucid when I turned the light switch on and immediately became lucid when the light stayed off!   Normally.. this wouldn't have triggered a lucid dream mainly because I am so DENSE in my dreams, BUT I have been performing reality checks regularily and I owe my lucid dream to them completely!

----------


## mylucidworld

> I got lucid when I turned the light switch on and immediately became lucid when the light stayed off!   Normally.. this wouldn't have triggered a lucid dream mainly because I am so DENSE in my dreams, BUT I have been performing reality checks regularily and I owe my lucid dream to them completely!



I spontaneously become lucid every time last night, when i use my technique i always become lucid this way probably because i tell myself i will realize i am dreaming.

Btw i like your avatar.

----------


## mylucidworld

Last night i was walking into my living room when i had a sudden awareness which is always the way i become lucid when i use my technique (never through a reality check for some reason) I didn't instantly become lucid this time though, i thought i might be dreaming so i looked around my living room which i had just entered coming from upstairs. I noticed that my couch had been moved over a bit to the right, (it looked stupid) and there were a few other minor changes, i then noticed that my aunty was sitting on the couch and after considering everything i became lucid.

Only now i realized that the last two days i have been making a habit of doing a reality check when i enter my living room and the sudden awareness came as i entered my living room so i think that could have been the reason for the sudden awareness.

I had 2 other lucids but i don't recall much at all which is strange because i normally recall them quite well.

I will do the technique tonight and i hope for another 3.

----------


## rookybeats

> Last night i was walking into my living room when i had a sudden awareness which is always the way i become lucid when i use my technique (never through a reality check for some reason) I didn't instantly become lucid this time though, i thought i might be dreaming so i looked around my living room which i had just entered coming from upstairs. I noticed that my couch had been moved over a bit to the right, (it looked stupid) and there were a few other minor changes, i then noticed that my aunty was sitting on the couch and after considering everything i became lucid.
> 
> Only now i realized that the last two days i have been making a habit of doing a reality check when i enter my living room and the sudden awareness came as i entered my living room so i think that could have been the reason for the sudden awareness.
> 
> I had 2 other lucids but i don't recall much at all which is strange because i normally recall them quite well.
> 
> I will do the technique tonight and i hope for another 3.




Whoa, nice man!! ::D: 




In my first LD, I just randomly did a reality check for the fun of it. Then I thought, "Hey, what the hell, I can breathe. OHMAGAWD I'M LUCID!!"

 ::D:

----------


## mylucidworld

Last night i dreamt that i i went somewhere in the car and on the way back (i live in my old house in this dream) i am driving through my town and i notice that there are about 6 new houses. I think how can there be 6 new houses built in about an hour? 

I then realized i was dreaming.

----------


## G0MPgomp

By not forgetting that I just went to sleep!?

----------


## LucidDreamGod

A feeling usualy comes over me, then the envirnment just gives off the dream vibe.

----------


## DarkRiku

I usually always know I'm dreaming because when I do lucid dream, I'm always someone else, OR I'm not in a normal quality(like a Ghost or something) OR the world I'm in is over exaggerated in some kind of way.

----------


## Grod

I was having sex with 4 girls at once, then I realized that was far below the norm.

----------


## Moonscape

When I realize that I'm supposed to be asleep.

----------


## mylucidworld

This morning i was chewing gum and every time i spat it out it would remain in my mouth.  ::?: 

I then done a reality check and i had 6 fingers on each hand.

----------


## Yosemine

There are two reasons that have caused me to become lucid so far:

1) I'm really high on a cliff, and I realize there is no way down and that I'm going to either live up there until I starve or fall. I then have a sudden realization that I'm dreaming, because first off the idea that I'd be stuck on a cliff is very unlikely, and if there was no way down the cliff how did I get up. This was when I was younger, so I never thought that I could control the dream, so I'd usually dive off the cliff in order to wake up. I'd almost always wake up before impact, except once when I just bounced. I guess it is my recurring dream, but I wouldn't consider it a nightmare since I always became aware that no harm could result. 

2) I just all of a sudden say, think, or am told that I am dreaming. If I think it, I all of a sudden realize how silly I was in believing that everything was real.

----------


## PNG_pyro

Before I started trying, I only became lucid through immanent danger, which was scarce, because I've not had a nightmare for a looooong time. Now, I mainly become lucid through something small being off in a dream. For example, I had deja vu in one of my dreams a while ago; the same scene repeated twice, and I became lucid. The one that seems most consitent, though, is FA'ing. I've become lucid with almost every FA I've had, usually as soon as I get out of bed. It's not hard to notice something strange about my room, because it's small and generally fairly well organized. Not _clean,_ I just know where everything is.

----------


## Oros

i was standing on snow and then suddenly one of my friends just went trough the ground. we were standing on a huge ice area and the ice was starting to melt. i got into the water and swum into the seashore and the most beauty girl i know was standing there waiting for me. i thought that this can't be right. happy it wasn't, cuz if it was i would be dead now. i should have got heart attack or something like that.

----------


## acodemaster

I was on a linkin park concert on top of a boat (long story) and i asked myself "shouldn't I do an RC? Because this is a strange event?" I replied with "Oh wait, I don't have to, I already know I'm dreaming..." I then realized what I just told myself.

----------


## oliviaarthur

> Most of the time, I know it's a dream but I don't bother to do anything about it, and then wake up and hit myself for not trying to go lucid.
> 
> But the stupidest way?  The first time I went lucid, it was because I was bored in my dream.  Yes, I was bored.  Nothing was happening in the dream, and I got bored of it and decided "Hey, I'm dreaming.  I think I'll try to fly."



boredom is the only thing that makes me go lucid.

----------


## mylucidworld

I was in my living room and i opened the fridge and i noticed there were two cartons of chocolate milk. I was just about to have some  when i thought wait a sec i dreamt last night about chocolate milk so perhaps i'm dreaming now? I walk around my living room and observe it then i say of course i'm dreaming, look at my room it's looks completely different, and because of the sudden rush of emotion the dream goes really shaky so i do some verbal demands which makes it a bit more stable. 

I am just about to go outside when i remember my new goal which i set last night, (couldn't believe i remembered it already) but before i went ahead with the lucid i thought i would double check i was dreaming so i looked at my hands to confirm, and they confirmed i was dreaming. I didn't end up doing my goal because my lucid was unstable so i was trying to convince my mother i was dreaming instead and asking her questions and flying around my house.

----------


## Woozie

I had a dream where an enourmous spacecraft had exploded, and there was a rain of debris falling from the sky as far as the eye could see (Reminded me of the movie Independence Day). 
 I was running towards a town which had been flooded because huge parts of the ship had landed in a lake, somehow sending all the water into the town. As I was standing at the bottom of the dried up lake I simply thought "Wow, what an awesome dream" and became lucid.

----------


## pyochan

I once realised that I was dreaming, but I wasn't sure, so i pinched my arm and didn't feel it! It's one of my RC hehe

----------


## cptamazing

I often unwillingly, in my dream,  do the reality check of holding my nose and being able to breathe through it, this has happened for me several times and provided i dont drift off again, this works for me 8 times out of 10.

----------


## Axel

For me it just takes a whole lot of simple things in my dream to trigger me into lucid state. In my last LD it took about 20 different things out of place and the one that trigger'd me was something that someone said. So I guess I can get into a lucid when i hear someone saying something that isn't out of place. But that leads me to doing a RC to make sure I was dreaming so I don't know..

----------


## Nefarious

Last time I saw 2 moms, both saying everything is fine while I'm bleeding to death.

----------


## Walfe

In all my LD's (I've had very few) all my rooms were rearranged and things weren't where they are suppose to be.

----------


## mylucidworld

Last night i got up from bed, went downstairs (old house) put the light on and noticed that my old carpet was there.  ::wtf:: 

I thought i must be dreaming cause i don't have a carpet, but it feels so real (it can't be a dream i thought and the light works) so i flicked the light switch again and this time it didn't work so then i knew i was dreaming.

----------


## northcave

Last night people were smoking in a bar which we all know is banned in the UK. That's what triggered mine.

----------


## Oneria

one time i was talking to myself and told myself i wasn't going to explain anything for him because it was a dream and it would be like i was explaining something to myself which would be stupid.

Myself said ok and walked off  ::lol::

----------


## Quark

The last time I became lucid from within a dream was at the sight of my university timetable. It showed Psychology 10:00am, and in the next slot, You're Dreaming 11:00am, and then Dream Tutorial 12:00. ^_^

----------


## mylucidworld

> The last time I became lucid from within a dream was at the sight of my university timetable. It showed Psychology 10:00am, and in the next slot, You're Dreaming 11:00am, and then Dream Tutorial 12:00. ^_^



I wonder what triggered your lucidity?  ::D:

----------


## Snarkey

> Last time I saw 2 moms, both saying everything is fine while I'm bleeding to death.



 ::o: 

That's intense!

----------


## Uniq0ne

First time I became lucid was when my dream sort of hit pause and everything disappeared but me and the field I was standing in and it hit me like a bag a bricks that I was dreaming and poof I'm lucid and everything looks like RL.

----------


## Artixknight

I reminded myself before I went to sleep that I was going to dream.  When the dream started, I felt like I suddenly popped myself into a different world, and I couldn't remember how I just jumped into it and a random time.  So, being aware I was dreaming, I looked around to find myself in a basketball court with a group of basketball players with Mr. Game and Watch bodies.  I heard the fresh prince of belair theme song, which was extremely jogged up and made no sense, even more so than the real theme song...  So, I made the music go away, and the basketball players.  I thought about them dissapearing and they just vanished in thin air.  

I noticed a light source coming from the ground, so I rose it up into the sky to make it the sun.  Things suddenly got very real and vivid, so I paniced and began losing control.  I woke myself up to try and fall asleep again...

----------


## Pastulio_

Most of my DILDs result from me realizing I'm dreaming because for some reason, a bunch of crazy guys are attacking me! It's kinda a bit more of a self defense mechanism than realization, but it works. 

The strangest one was from a really bizarre dream. I dreamed me and my family were at water park, and me and my cousin decided to race down water slides, while holding guitars. So I make it to the bottom, but the guitar goes flying off somewhere. I look all over the park for it, ask everyone I can find, but I can't find it. All of a sudden, I just see it in a pool. I dive into get it, but as soon as I hit the water, I just kinda realize "Wait, there's no logical way any of this is happening right now!" And I woke up. :Sad:

----------


## LlamaBeanz

I got into a wreck, and said man I hope I'm dreaming, did a RC. Cha - CHING

----------


## mikestankus

I jumped, then never came down  :tongue2:

----------


## god incarnate

usually it is something that happens suddenly. like the other night i was sat in a bar and spiderman crashed through the wall battling some big black dude and i was like......WAIT! IM DREAMING!!!

----------


## mylucidworld

> usually it is something that happens suddenly. like the other night i was sat in a bar and spiderman crashed through the wall battling some big black dude and i was like......WAIT! IM DREAMING!!!



 ::laughhard::  I can imagine that.

----------

